# metal roof for shed ?s



## storman (Mar 12, 2008)

That small is a no brainier just use high temp ice and water one roll is more than enough. Better protection and it will be done once. $80 and your done. Especially if the lean to is gonna be a low slope.


----------



## storman (Mar 12, 2008)

Just looked again your just over one roll of ice and water. Most synthetic underlayment is for sure plenty they are min 5 sg rolls. I can buy 10 sq rolls for $69 tar paper is just junk it's not like it was years ago.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

For a small building like that I would say if you are familiar with shingling and not steel go shingles.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

plugger said:


> For a small building like that I would say if you are familiar with shingling and not steel go shingles.


Yeah I am pretty familiar with shingles, Ive down all my houses and garages, I thought I would try the metal on the shed, If it works out well then I have bit of knowledge to do my barn.Never to old to learn something new. Most likely I am going to do the metal over the shed with OSB, Underlayment, and metal then do purlins over the leanto with metal.


----------

